# Inane Bullsh*t...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone wonder how stuff like this makes the news? Better yet I wonder about the mental state of the one coming to this type of conclusion.

The king of dinosaurs - Tyrannosaurus rex - certainly was not designed to be a carnivore, according to Paul Taylor of Creation Today.The legendary Tyrannosaurus rex probably "ate people" and other dinosaurs, he said in video uploaded to YouTube on Tuesday. But the huge dinosaur with teeth as big as bananas was truly a herbivore, despite its predatory tendencies."One thing is for sure, the theropod dinosaurs were not created to eat meat," Taylor said. "God created all creatures to eat plants, and he gave some of them sharp teeth so that they would be able to do so. Some of those particular mechanisms of different sorts, including teeth, may have changed after Adam's sin so that such creatures could eat meat."Just because animals have large sharp teeth doesn't mean they ate meat."

Ate people? How was this guy even able to slide out of his momma's womb unassisted? Someone please tell me how this type thinking exists in today's modern world? Do you know what the really scary part of his thought process is? I think he's serious.

I mostly believe in "to each their own" but sometimes I just have to comment.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw it on the Internet, so it MUST be true!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Riiiight. And the big cats have sharp claws so they can make coleslaw.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Because he has now been 'Published' (albeit self-published) should he be proclaimed (even self-proclaimed) an Expert??

...an 'Ex', being a 'has-been'.
...and a 'spurt' is a drip under pressure.

Just askin'. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Some folks have weird interpretations of Christianity. This sure sounds like one.
I'd put this fellow in the same category as radical Islamist.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

How was this guy even able to slide out of his momma's womb unassisted? I'm starting to wonder if people like this aren't hatched instead of born- . This just proves that, despite the over-abundance of information in our society today, people still find a way to be stupid.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Proof that dinosaurs and humans coexisted on the earth:










- QED


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Wrong, wrong, wrong. T-rexes ate meat. I saw it in Jurassic Park 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That guy did not slide out of his momma's womb unassisted. His momma pushed the whole time, guaranteed (unless he was a C-section baby).
"Intelligent Design" is close on the heels of these clowns pushing Creation "Science". The geological record is for real, but for many it is repellent, based on a literal interpretation of the xtian bible. "Young-Earth Xtians" who insist that the earth is ~6000 YO fall into this category.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Atom Jack: The world really *is* only 6,000 years old. God was just really good at making it *look* older.

What I don't understand is why eating meat is such a bad thing, but it's okay to kill all those defenseless plants. Cabbages have feelings too, you know.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

For all you guys out there that are getting ready to push the "Debbie Button" this thread has nothing to do with religion. It has to do with ___. You fill in the blank. You have to admit the guy is way past his bedtime. Anyway, I'm not even going to tell you that you don't have to read the thread but I'm sure there are a few out there just waiting for me to "frack" up. If I could help you push the flag… wait, just wait a darn minute, I have a flag button also. I'll flag myself and see what the powers say…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It has to do with the biggest question of all time.

Veggie Dinosaur man is obviously a fervent believer that T-Rex, the king tyrant lizard, munched on bushes and other plant life to survive.

But there are also those who believe that the whole dinosaur thing is a hoax, the fossilised remains of 'dinosaurs' being planted in deserts and cliff faces to pull off a great deception. The 'dinosaur' hoax theorists are also fairly adamant that Carbon dating is made up too, the 'carbon 14 isotope' being nothing more than something that sounds plausible.

Other theories (I was going to say crazy theories but refrain from doing so as not to cause offence) include Alien 'seeding', whereby intelligent life on earth was started by a passing Alien race - there is a sect of those people who believe that all life on earth is merely a crop, to be harvested by the seed sowers when we and all the other animals are ripe for the picking.

Surprisingly, some (minor) celebrities are devout believers in what other people might dismiss as inane bull******************** too. David Icke, former Coventry City goalkeeper and BBC sports personality, has been ridiculed for his belief that all world leaders are in fact giant lizards in costume. Reg Presley, frontman for sixties rock and rollers 'The Troggs' believed that the entire human race are in fact, aliens. Proof for this being that ******************** Sapiens is the only species on earth to squint and cover it's eyes, make sun glasses etc, to deal with bright sunlight. He had a point, I never saw a horse or duck or frog shield it's eyes from the sun in the same way that man does.

I'm sure there are many other celebrities with alternative theories on the big question, some may even believe the T-Rex man. Incidentally, I liked the part about the teeth being banana sized.

So back to the biggest question of all time, *WHY ARE WE HERE?*

In order not to ruffle any feathers, or prompt the deletion of this thread, perhaps we should just be glad, and satisfied, that we, as a species, are curious enough to want to ask that big question, and leave it at that. 
Rejoice in the creativity of the limitless theories justifying our existence.

And by the way, not to be pedantic, human flesh is supposed to taste more like pork. This is according to cannibals, who prefer to dine on male flesh - females being bitter, apparently.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

redSled, to be fair, Jurassic Park did get a bunch of stuff incorrect. Velociraptors, for instance, were far smaller, and covered with feathers. The "Velociraptors" in JP were actually more closely modeled after Deinonychus. Even still, these were also covered in feathers and still smaller than humans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velociraptor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deinonychus

Oddly enough, they actually reduced the size of Dilophosaurus. That was actually pretty close to the actual size of what the Velociraptors were portrayed as in the movie. They didn't actually have the neck frill or the poison spitting thing though.

Not saying Jurassic Park is bad, by any stretch. I love JP. In fact, that and the lost world are some of my favorite books (and at least the first movie is one of my favorites, second wasn't as much).


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Once upon a time Mr. and Mrs. God were sitting on their back porch in the middle of nothing. This was about 13.800.000.000 years ago. They were both a little bored. They were looking longingly at each other, when the misses said something about having a baby.

This was the start of the Big Bang as we know it today. All this stuff with Quantum mechanics and the Theory of Relativity must be plain B.S. Only about 10 people in the whole world understand the two theories, but everybody understands a Big Bang.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Madts, you're turning my thread into a joke. Please don't do that. BTW, does anyone know the correct spelling for bee-yatch?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Deek: I would never turn your thread into a joke. That started with post #1. By the way the so called " Intelligent Design" guys have stayed away from this discussion. I think that your very intelligent commentary has convinced them that there are other possibilities.

I think you have them all bamboozled. All I can say is "good on you mate"..


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the type of cutting-edge scientific news reporting that I enjoy reading. It just goes to show that things are not always as they appear.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/study-people-far-away-from-you-not-actually-smalle,33594/


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Who knows James? There may indeed be a handful of people who know the answer, but I don't think they'd ever tell.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

As my friend is an editor for the news… it makes news because people read the headline and have a strong reaction, so they click on it… clicks = advertising = money. Same reason that the enquirer is the number one paper in circulation.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------

